# FSCK an NTFS partition



## balanga (Mar 28, 2017)

Is it possible to chkdsk an NTFS partition from FreeBSD?


----------



## gkontos (Mar 28, 2017)

No


----------



## ekingston (Mar 28, 2017)

I _think_ there is a fsck or chkdsk for NTFS with the fuse_ntfs package. I remember years ago I had an issue with an NTFS external drive and I think I ended up using something from fuse. Sorry I can't be more certain.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 28, 2017)

ekingston said:


> I _think_ there is a fsck or chkdsk for NTFS with the fuse_ntfs package.


You might be right about that. Looking at the pkg-plist of sysutils/fusefs-ntfs I see a bin/ntfsfix. That looks like a checkdisk type application.


----------



## gkontos (Mar 28, 2017)

Well, do not try it in a production environment.


----------

